# My very first Goyard.



## azngirl180

Alpin mini in all black. I originally wanted the Belvedere PM but i feel inlove  with the versatility of the Alpin mini. Here she is…. Using it as a crossbody for now. I will post more mod shots later.


----------



## bibogirl

I love the look of that bag so much!  What is the inside like? Can I ask how much it was?


----------



## Swanky

Love it!


----------



## azngirl180

bibogirl said:


> I love the look of that bag so much!  What is the inside like? Can I ask how much it was?





bibogirl said:


> I love the look of that bag so much!  What is the inside like? Can I ask how much it was?



$3165 plus $30 for shipping. I didnt have to pay for tax. I got mine at San Francisco Goyard. My SA Venus she is so sweet and prompt.


----------



## bibogirl

Thank you so much for the info and pictures! I’ll definitely add to my wishlist.


----------



## bernacular

Congratulations!


----------



## seikow

Here is mine with classic color in mini size


----------



## azngirl180

seikow said:


> Here is mine with classic color in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345014


Beautiful and congratulations.


----------



## cap4life

azngirl180 said:


> Alpin mini in all black. I originally wanted the Belvedere PM but i feel inlove  with the versatility of the Alpin mini. Here she is…. Using it as a crossbody for now. I will post more mod shots later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302313
> View attachment 5302314





seikow said:


> Here is mine with classic color in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345014


Both of these are so chic! I can imagine you both zipping around the city with them.


----------



## mb2000

absolutely love this bag! can you post mod shots and what fits inside? would you recommend this bag?


----------



## a_b_c

azngirl180 said:


> $3165 plus $30 for shipping. I didnt have to pay for tax. I got mine at San Francisco Goyard. My SA Venus she is so sweet and prompt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302528
> View attachment 5302528


I have to pipe in and agree with you regarding Venus, such a nice and helpful lady.


----------



## azngirl180

a_b_c said:


> I have to pipe in and agree with you regarding Venus, such a nice and helpful lady.


 Yes she is an amazing lady. I bought two bags with her already.


----------



## azngirl180

mb2000 said:


> absolutely love this bag! can you post mod shots and what fits inside? would you recommend this bag?


1000% yes. I highly recommend this bag.  
what fits? Depends on what you carry with you. For me, it can fit a shirt which i roll up (to change after gym) and a small wallet. Or if I am out with my son, small water bottle and his change of clothing. I normally used a card wallet instead of regular wallet
Mod shots: im 5’1. You can readjust the straps.


----------



## mb2000

azngirl180 said:


> 1000% yes. I highly recommend this bag.
> what fits? Depends on what you carry with you. For me, it can fit a shirt which i roll up (to change after gym) and a small wallet. Or if I am out with my son, small water bottle and his change of clothing. I normally used a card wallet instead of regular wallet
> Mod shots: im 5’1. You can readjust the straps.


love the bag on you! will definitely go for it but I'm torn between black and green


----------



## rhm

Hi all, I am interested in purchasing this backpack but how do you guys like the belt closure? Is it annoying?  wish it was like a magnetic closure that looks like a belt closure.


----------



## azngirl180

mb2000 said:


> love the bag on you! will definitely go for it but I'm torn between black and green


Totally get your dilemma its hard. If you have so many black bags already green is a way to go. (Just a personal opinion ). Unless you have a certain aesthetic of sticking to neutral easy colors.


----------



## azngirl180

rhm said:


> Hi all, I am interested in purchasing this backpack but how do you guys like the belt closure? Is it annoying?  wish it was like a magnetic closure that looks like a belt closure.


 
it doesnt bother me at all. But again it depends on you, if you have ocd then it will drive you crazy . I also dont fully strapped everything in. As long as its in the strap loop I’m good. If you are in a state where they have the bag go to the store and try it. I bought mine thru distance sale since my state doesn’t have goyard.


----------



## yoshikitty

rhm said:


> Hi all, I am interested in purchasing this backpack but how do you guys like the belt closure? Is it annoying?  wish it was like a magnetic closure that looks like a belt closure.



Hello! I don't have the backpack but I tried it in the store. The closure annoyed me very much. The strap is very thin. You need to place the strap through the small ring, then place the thin pin through the small hole. It took me forever to do it even when I was looking at it directly. Imagine when you go out and need to open/close the bag, it will drive you crazy.
For me, the procedure is similar to the Belvedere PM because you need to place the 'hole' on the ring, then put the strap through the ring. It also took me forever. It's the reason I didn't get these bags although I think they look very good from the web.

On the other side, the backpack has the drawstring, if you don't mind the bag not closed 100%, then you will be fine.


----------



## azngirl180

yoshikitty said:


> Hello! I don't have the backpack but I tried it in the store. The closure annoyed me very much. The strap is very thin. You need to place the strap through the small ring, then place the thin pin through the small hole. It took me forever to do it even when I was looking at it directly. Imagine when you go out and need to open/close the bag, it will drive you crazy.
> For me, the procedure is similar to the Belvedere PM because you need to place the 'hole' on the ring, then put the strap through the ring. It also took me forever. It's the reason I didn't get these bags although I think they look very good from the web.
> 
> On the other side, the backpack has the drawstring, if you don't mind the bag not closed 100%, then you will be fine.



You totally made valid points. You have to think of your lifestyle and level of tolerance in dealing with these bags. That being said, I have both the alpin mini and the belvedere pm which i both love by the way. The alpin mini straps can be replaced (doesnt have to be goyard) yes the goyard straps were very thin and almost as if its going to break, I got worried for a second . Also another thing to consider is what you put inside your bag? If you are carrying more than a 2 lbs or even a lb it will mostly have wear and tear on the straps and will break the bag. What did you end up getting?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

azngirl180 said:


> Yes she is an amazing lady. I bought two bags with her already.


A weird question- is Venus from Rhode Island originally?


----------



## azngirl180

LVLoveaffair said:


> A weird question- is Venus from Rhode Island originally?


I have no idea. Sorry.


----------



## Trinidad nguyen

mb2000 said:


> love the bag on you! will definitely go for it but I'm torn between black and green


definitely green if they have it in stock! so beautiful!


----------



## bespokesd

Was this a distance order within the US?


----------



## mau_ek

mb2000 said:


> love the bag on you! will definitely go for it but I'm torn between black and green


me too!!!! black, green or gray!!!Please help!!! Thanks


----------



## azngirl180

bespokesd said:


> Was this a distance order within the US?


Yes. Distance order


----------



## azngirl180

mau_ek said:


> me too!!!! black, green or gray!!!Please help!!! Thanks


I love them all. If you have too many black purses. Choose between gray or green. I love both colors. Depends on your style. . I have the gray in belvedere pm i love it!!!!


----------

